# Click Here To Feed A Wild Horse In Need



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey all,
I found another website, but it has about feeding wild horses instead.

In March of 2003, 59 horses arrived at their new home at Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch in Texas. The Fund had received word in January that hundreds of wild horses in Crescent Valley, Nevada, were in danger of going to slaughter. The horses were caught in the middle of a dispute between the Bureau of Land Management, which claimed that the horses were trespassing on federal lands, and two members of the Western Shoshone tribe, who argued that the land where the horses roam belongs to the tribe. The BLM and the Nevada Department of Agriculture gave animal rescue groups only days to take as many of the horses as possible, and planned to send any remaining horses to livestock auction, where they would be sold for slaughter.

The Fund immediately arranged to take the least adoptable horses to the Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch sanctuary in Texas, and networked with other organizations around the country to find homes for the remaining animals. The Fund's threat of legal action delayed the round-up, giving animal rescue groups more time to arrange for sanctuary for the horses, and eventually led to a cooperative agreement guaranteeing that all of the horses would go to sanctuaries -- and none would go to slaughter!

Fund staff members picked up 59 of the horses in Nevada -- 2 mares and 57 stallions -- where they appeared to be in poor condition and in need of food. Many had scrapes and other signs of injuries after being chased by the BLM's helicopters. During the drive back to the ranch, FFA's staff stopped every couple hours to check on the horses and to give them food and water. Due to a storm, they stopped with the horses for a day and a half in Albuquerque, rather than frighten the animals and risk the unsafe weather conditions in Texas.

Once they arrived at the Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch, the horses were all vaccinated and placed in a pasture where they were given more hay than they had ever seen in their lives. One of the mares arrived pregnant, and has since given birth to a young colt who gallops alongside his mother. The horses are very energetic and playful, and within two weeks of arrival they were all released from their pasture to roam the full 1,300 acres of the ranch with hundreds of other horses and burros.

The Fund for Animals, one of the largest, most active and successful organizations working for the cause of animals, operates the world-famous, newly renamed Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch in Murchison, Texas. The 1,300-acre refuge is home to many hundreds of animals -- from chimpanzees to burros to elephants.

You can help feed these magnificent rescued horses. Choose to feed a horse for one week ($22.00), for two weeks ($43.00), or for one whole month ($92.00).

This item is not tax-deductible.

Upon purchase, you will receive an automated e-mail with a link to a full-color certificate of acknowledgment that you may print and frame for display or gift-giving. Adobe Acrobat Reader, or equivalent .pdf viewing program, is required to open the file. The certificate makes a great "instant" gift for an honored colleague, family member or friend.

FREE Shipping! Place this, or any other Gift That Gives More™ in your cart, and your order will ship FREE within the U.S.! See Customer Service page for details.









Here is the website:
https://shop.theanimalrescuesite.com/store/item.do?siteId=310&itemId=4573&origin=151791


----------

